# Upgrade

## CLod

Ciao

Uso gentoo da poco

ho installato la 2004.2

Per aggiornare il sistema ho seguito questo procedimento:

emerge sync (per allineare portage)

emerge -u portage

emerge --deep -u world

In questo modo il mio sistema è aggiornato? Oppure c'è altro da fare?

Per quanto riguarda il download del kernel gentoo-sources, lo si può scaricare in qualche modo con il comando emerge o si deve per forza scaricarlo manualmente da kernel.org (o altro mirror) e compilare il tutto a mano?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> In questo modo il mio sistema è aggiornato? Oppure c'è altro da fare?

 

Si e' tutto giusto

 *CLod wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il download del kernel gentoo-sources, lo si può scaricare in qualche modo con il comando emerge o si deve per forza scaricarlo manualmente da kernel.org (o altro mirror) e compilare il tutto a mano?

 

dovrebbe essere la linea

```
# emerge gentoo-sources
```

----------

## randomaze

 *CLod wrote:*   

> In questo modo il mio sistema è aggiornato? Oppure c'è altro da fare?

 

Benvenuto, direi che hai fatto tutto perfetto  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il download del kernel gentoo-sources, lo si può scaricare in qualche modo con il comando emerge o si deve per forza scaricarlo manualmente da kernel.org (o altro mirror) e compilare il tutto a mano?

 

(kernel 2.4):

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

oppure (kernel 2.6):

```
emerge gentoo-dev-sources
```

----------

## CLod

come mai per il 2.6 devo fare gentoo-dev-sources?

c'è un motivo particolare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> come mai per il 2.6 devo fare gentoo-dev-sources?

 

Si perche' sono due rami diversi di kernel. Se uno vuole mettere 2.4 allora sono i gentoo-sources se non i gentoo-dev-sources

----------

## CLod

grazie mille

quindi ricapitolando:

emerge sync -> mi scarica portage + recente

emerge -u portage   -> cosa fa precisamente? me lo installa?

emerge -u --deep world   -> mi aggiorna i pacchetti di sistema (emerge -u system + quelli utente, giusto?)

e poi se voglio installare kernel 2.6 faccio emerge gentoo-dev-sources

altri consigli utili per tenere il sistema aggiornato?

ultima cosa:

ho installato open office

se non voglio che si scarichi l'ultima versione quando faccio emerge -u world, cosa devo fare xkè non mi aggiorni open office? (sono 215 MB di file... )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> emerge sync -> mi scarica portage + recente

 

Non il portage ma il portage-tree cioe' scarica quello che c'e' in /usr/portage

 *CLod wrote:*   

> emerge -u portage   -> cosa fa precisamente? me lo installa?

 

Si ma non e' sempre necessario nel senso cosi' ti aggiorna portage solo se c'e' una nuova versione. Comunque se dai il comando

```
emerge -u --deep world
```

te lo fa automaticamente

 *CLod wrote:*   

> e poi se voglio installare kernel 2.6 faccio emerge gentoo-dev-sources

 

Esatto

 *CLod wrote:*   

> altri consigli utili per tenere il sistema aggiornato?

 

Beh ogni tanto ti avvisa che devi fare un etc-update ma qui stai molto attento a quello che fai perche' ogni tanto vuole riscrivere fle che hai messo mano tu (tipo fstab o group) e poi non ti parte piu' la macchina. C'e' una faq che spiega come fare questa procedura

----------

## CLod

mmhh

ok 

ora mi è un pò + chiaro  :Smile: 

etc-update si ho capito cosa fa. e ho visto che devo stare attento che non mi sovrascriva niente

PS: Ferretti rulez ;P

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> etc-update si ho capito cosa fa. e ho visto che devo stare attento che non mi sovrascriva niente

 

esattamente. questo e' tutto per tenere aggiornata per bene la nostra gentoo box

 *CLod wrote:*   

> PS: Ferretti rulez ;P

 

Concordo

----------

## randomaze

 *CLod wrote:*   

> PS: Ferretti rulez ;P

 

Bene, ne abbiamo trovato un'altro   :Cool: 

----------

## CLod

domanda riguardo i distfiles:

quando aggiorno i miei pacchetti, i pacchetti delle versioni precedenti rimangono sul sistema?

se si, c'è un modo per eliminarli in automatico?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> quando aggiorno i miei pacchetti, i pacchetti delle versioni precedenti rimangono sul sistema?

 

Esatto

 *CLod wrote:*   

> se si, c'è un modo per eliminarli in automatico?

 

Non mi pare ci sia un modo automatico

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *CLod wrote:*   se si, c'è un modo per eliminarli in automatico? 
> 
> Non mi pare ci sia un modo automatico

 

Come te la cavi con lo spagnolo?

Ci sarebbe questo ma non ho ancora avuto un attimo di tempo per vedere se e come funziona....

----------

## CLod

quindi ogni volta che aggiorno mi si accumulano?

ma se elimino proprio tutta la dir /usr/portage/distfiles e poi lancio l'update, funziona tutto normalmente?

----------

## randomaze

 *CLod wrote:*   

> ma se elimino proprio tutta la dir /usr/portage/distfiles e poi lancio l'update, funziona tutto normalmente?

 

Si, però se hai bisogno di un pacchetto già instalalto (magari per un incremento di relase) questo viene riscaricato

----------

## CLod

bhe ma se la release è già superiore a quella che ho installato, lo scarica ugualmente, no?

----------

## gutter

 *CLod wrote:*   

> quindi ogni volta che aggiorno mi si accumulano?
> 
> ma se elimino proprio tutta la dir /usr/portage/distfiles e poi lancio l'update, funziona tutto normalmente?

 

Si basta che elimini il contenuto della dir distfiles.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Come te la cavi con lo spagnolo?
> 
> Ci sarebbe questo ma non ho ancora avuto un attimo di tempo per vedere se e come funziona....

 

Io l'ho provato ma non ho guardato molto di fino ma sembrerebbe funzionare. Praticamente cancella tutti i sorgrnti vecchi.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *CLod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho installato open office
> 
> se non voglio che si scarichi l'ultima versione quando faccio emerge -u world, cosa devo fare xkè non mi aggiorni open office? (sono 215 MB di file... )

 

Volendo c'è il modo di non compialre openoffice... esiste un pacchetto che si chiama openoffice-bin e si tratta dei binari precompilati di openoffice (prima di installarli però devi disinstallare quello compilato)

Te lo dico perchè openoffice è il pacchetto più lungo da compilare (a me ci mette 7 ore su un athlon xp 2500) ed è comodo avere una versione che si installa nel solo tempo di scaricare i sorgenti (e scompattarli)

----------

## randomaze

 *CLod wrote:*   

> ho installato open office
> 
> se non voglio che si scarichi l'ultima versione quando faccio emerge -u world, cosa devo fare xkè non mi aggiorni open office? (sono 215 MB di file... )

 

Devi mettere la entry nel file /etc/portage/package.mask.

(man portage per i dettagli...)

----------

## motaboy

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *CLod wrote:*   In questo modo il mio sistema è aggiornato? Oppure c'è altro da fare? 
> 
> Benvenuto, direi che hai fatto tutto perfetto 
> 
> 

 

In verita' mancherebbe un revdep-rebuild (in gentoolkit) finale per correggere eventuali casi di dipendenze rotta a causa dell'aggiornamento delle librerie che hanno cambiato versione (il numero dopo il .so)

```

rm ~/.revdep-rebuild*

revdep-rebuild -p

```

ti verra' dato il comando per riemergere i pacchetti. se trovi cose binarie tipo openoffice-bin o firefox-bin tirale via visto che esse non possono essere ricompilate e il problema non sussiste, e poi esegui tale comando.

----------

## SteelRage

 *CLod wrote:*   

> Ciao
> 
> Uso gentoo da poco
> 
> ho installato la 2004.2
> ...

 

manca una cosa molto impotante... che è lanciare il comando

```
etc-update
```

senza di quello, aggiornati alcuni pacchetti importanti, rischieresti di non essere più in grado di riavviare il sistema...

fai attenzione, cmq, quando lo lanci, a quali sono i file che vuole modificare...

ce ne sono alcuni, come /etc/fstab, /etc/shadow, /etc/passwd, /etc/group che è nel tuo interesse che non modifichi (anche se, probabilmente, nelle nuove versione di portage non si impunta più a volerli sovrascrivere completamente  :Wink: )

----------

## CLod

si si scusate

etc-update l'avevo dato per scontato

io mi preoccpuavo solo di sapere se così scaricavo e installavo correttamente tutti i pacchetti aggiornati

----------

## CLod

domanda:

ieri ha finito di fare emerge -u world

ha installato kde 3.3.1

ho modificato rc.conf e ho messo come XSESSION="kde-3.3.1"

è ok?

poi ho notato che la dir kde-3.2 esiste ancora

la si può in teoria eliminare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> la si può in teoria eliminare?

 

Prima hai rimosso kde-3.2 perche' gentoo le fa coesistere le due versioni di kde. Puoi eliminare tutti i pacchetti di kde-3.2 e poi se rimane eliminala pure

----------

## CLod

kde 3.2 zappato via

questo problema si ha anche con altre applicazioni?

cioè quando aggiorno il sistema capita che versioni differenti di un'applicazione o di una libreria coesistano sul sistema?

----------

## motaboy

non e' un problema ma una feature.

----------

## CLod

in parole + semplici?   :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *CLod wrote:*   

> in parole + semplici?  

 

Nel senso che è possibile avere versioni differenti di applicazioni installate nel sistema l'importante che appartengano a SLOT diversi.

----------

## CLod

parlando in teoria

le versioni precedenti non dovrebbe cancellarle quando aggiorno?

----------

## gutter

 *CLod wrote:*   

> parlando in teoria
> 
> le versioni precedenti non dovrebbe cancellarle quando aggiorno?

 

Se sono nello stesso SLOT si in caso contrario possono coesistere versioni diverse.

----------

## neon

In teoria e in pratica le versioni precedenti dei programmi vengono aggiornate. Di alcuni programmi però si possono utilizzare più versioni contemporaneamente, che vengono installate in diversi slot. Questo succede per le major release e non per gli aggiornamenti minori

----------

## CLod

se io nel mio make.conf ho configurato solo MIRROR="ftp://......."

il portage è cmq aggiornato?

oppure devo in ogni caso definire rsync?

----------

## gutter

 *CLod wrote:*   

> se io nel mio make.conf ho configurato solo MIRROR="ftp://......."
> 
> il portage è cmq aggiornato?
> 
> oppure devo in ogni caso definire rsync?

 

Forse è meglio che posti il tuo make.conf   :Wink:   Almeno possiamo vederlo assieme   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mirror è da dove scarichi. Non serve specificare RSYNC perché se non lo metti ne prende uno dei disponibili random[/quote]

----------

## randomaze

 *CLod wrote:*   

> il portage è cmq aggiornato?
> 
> oppure devo in ogni caso definire rsync?

 

Il portage si aggiorna dando il comando "emerge sync".

Se definisci opportunamente le variabili nel make.conf scaricherebbe dal mirror li definito, altrimenti usa il default (che, probabilmente, é più lento  :Wink:  )

----------

## CLod

ok thx!

----------

## CLod

se do emerge --update --deep world mi aggiorna anche system o lo devo lanciare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> se do emerge --update --deep world mi aggiorna anche system o lo devo lanciare?

 

No world aggiorna anche system

----------

## gutter

Il system è compreso nel world

----------

